# Group policy management on a workgroup?



## BarneyC (Aug 1, 2008)

Basically, my sister had a problem with printing form her laptop to the printer connected to the main computer. I checked that she was in the correct workgroup, and she was. I explored a bit and discovered that she was in the Everyone group, which couldn't manage the printer, this was annoying to me as I didn't want to keep moving from computer to laptop.

Anyway problem is fixed now, the printer wanted more ink!!!

As I have recently been working with servers, I am familiar with groups etc. So I decided I would like to create a new group for my sister so she could have individual and specific permissions. So I set about work on the main computer, and couldn't work out how to add a new group over the workgroup. I couldn't work out how to do it.

Basically I want to add a group to the workgroup network, like you would on a domain. How do I do this in a workgroup environment???

:4-dontknoThanks:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You only have local group policy on Pro or Business versions of Windows on a workgroup. No domain, no domain group policy.


----------



## BarneyC (Aug 1, 2008)

So your saying that I can't create a group and add someone into it? By the way my computer is XP Professional


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

hello,

Group meaning OU (Organizational Units) in a DC (Domain Controller? This is the only way that you may implement restrictions thru GPO (Group Policy Objects). You need to have a Windows Server. On the other hand, her's or your computer has a Local Security Policy that will allow you to restrict Security Settings only, it's located in Control Panel => Administrative Tools => Local Security Policy and you may check this out.

I hope this helps.


----------

